# Shrimp Rack build.....



## basil

Hi,

I decided to tidy up my shrimp tanks and consolodate them into 2 shrimp racks.

Racks, custom made tanks, pumps, filters, lights, substrates have all been delivered so I thought I'd share some of my learnings along the way.

Will get some pic's up over the weekend and report my progress. Hopefully others can use some of the lessons I've learnt along the way.........

Back soon,

Mike.


----------



## jack-rythm

look forward to seeing some progress mike


----------



## Palm Tree

Gotta love fish/shrimp racks  Im so jealous.


----------



## nayr88

TEASE?!!!

mate you can't do that, you have to post pics straight away haha


----------



## Matt Warner

Can't wait to see the pics basil!


----------



## spyder

Subbed. 

Something like this was on my project list a while back. As I have issues with RCS I've gone off the idea. A rack of smaller tanks for breeding small stuff such as CPD's is still on the cards.

Looking forward to see how you put it all together.


----------



## basil

Lol, just looking at it all now.......seemed like a good idea, but wondering why on earth I've inflicted this DIY project on myself!!!! Anyway, where's my drill.....


----------



## jack-rythm

hahaha i thought that notification I got was you putting up some photos mike!


----------



## basil

Evening,

Right, here goes the set up of my first shrimp rack!

Firstly, justification for the rack. I've been into shrimp keeping for a good few years now, starting with the usual Cherry Shrimp in a heavily planted 120l tank. I bought my first 10 shrimp off ebay, at the time only really to help control algae and can remember the day they came clearly. Carefully removing the bag from the small box they were shipped in and holding it up against the window to view my new shrimp - i can remember thinking my god, these things are tiny! I put them into the tank [joining about 30 tetras!!] and didnt see anything of them for about 6 months. In hindsight, i suspect most were eaten and a couple of the survivors must have bred.......From there my shrimp colony steadily grew and the fascination took over as more species became available. Roll on a few years, more tanks and many coins spent inbetween i now want to condense my tanks into a pair of racks to house them all.

My current shrimp collection comprises Crystal Red, Crystal Blacks, Snow Whites and Goldens, Cherry, Painted Red Cherry, Yellow Fires, Simoni and more recently some interesting Blues and Wine Reds offspring from the CRS/CBS. So i wanted mulitiple tanks in order to continue and get the best from my shrimp going forward.







The racks were being situated either side of a chimney breast, each alcove measuring less than a metre wide. I knew how many tanks i wanted and that each tank needed to be around 60l in size, so i quickly pulled together my shopping list for the first rack:-

*Heavy Duty Boltless Steel Rack*
Bought off ebay, this was sold as having a shelf capacity of 260kgs per shelf. I reckoned that each of my shelves would need to hold about 160kgs max, so this was easily going to be more than man enough - WRONG! Although the steel frame is very good, the shelves supplied were not. At only 6mm thick and made from particle board, there was no way that these shelves were going to hold my tanks. They were flexing like a Rolf Harris 'Wobble Board' and I know that particle board+water = disaster. I ended up replacing the shelves supplied with 15mm Birch Ply which i coated with Yacht varnish. I'm very happy with the Birch Ply - seems solid.......so far!

*Tanks*
I wanted min 60l tanks for my rack. In my experience, anything less than 60l is hard to keep stable for shrimp. Custom built tanks ordered accordingly from Midland Aquatics. Back panel for each tank painted black - CBA with the black background on a roll as i hate the bubbles and messing about with sticky tape to hold in place. I used blackboard spray for mine as it adheres to glass very well. Very happy with the results.





*Lighting*
Each shelf is lit by a single 39w Daylight T5. Each tube costing a tickle over £3 from Lampspecs [thanks to JamesC for his post on cheap lighting!!] and mounted on refelctors which are firmly held into position using industrial strength velcro. The tube and reflector are both very light and the velcro is more than adequate for this. I went for aquatic starter units as i wanted to feel safe with moisture resistant end caps.





Next step, adding substrates, pumps and filters etc. Will post up again later this week.

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## jack-rythm

Project is coming along.. It's looking great. Really interesting  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim

subscribed looking good mate


----------



## basil

Afternoon,

Time is tight just now, but managed to grab a few hours working on the rack over the weekend.

*Substrates*

3 of the 4 tanks on this rack will house Neocardina sp, so i've used a simple inert Black Quartz Gravel 2-3mm grain size. The gravel is a touch bigger than i would have liked ideally, but still very pleased with the inky black look and I'm hopefull this will contrast well with my shrimp.......especially my colony of Fire Reds and Yellow Neons. I used 25kgs over 3 tanks, this gives a nice depth and allows a nice slope to the back of each tank.

The 4th tank will have CRS, so i've bought Ebi Gold Shrimp soil for this tank. A single 5l bag was not really enough, so I'll be odering a 2nd bag to get the depth i need in order for this active substrate to do it's job. A shade lighter in colour compared to the black quartz gravel, but i really like the grain size and round shape to the granuals. Ebi Gold shown on tank to the right of this image:-





*Filters*

I've used simple sponge filters in these tanks. Each filter is suitable for tanks upto 120l, so they are overkill but i like plenty of surface aggitation in my tanks to improve dissolved oxygen levels. I'm running 4 filters off a single Eheim 400 air pump, which will also drive 4 airstones.

*Water*

My tap water is actually quite close to what i want. pH is around 6.5, gh 4-5 and tds 150. So, although the majority of CRS keepers use RO water and add back in the minerals etc, the last thing i want to do is kill the water that i have coming through the taps by running it through an RO filter. Instead, I use a simple 3 stage HMA filter, which will remove any harmfull heavies which are often present in tap water, but leave the other parameters alone. Took me ages to do this, filling a series of buckets and then pouring into each tank but i got there in the end! At least i have piece of mind in knowing that the water in each tank is sweet from the start! I'll add in coral chips / cuttle bone, almond leaves and mineral plus to fine tune each tank according to what's going in each.





Thats it for now......hopefully tonight i can rig up the airpump to filters and add in a few bits to help kick start the bacteria colonies in sponges.

Back soon.......

Mike.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Mike? How is this going?


----------



## basil

Hi Nathan - just been allowing the filters to mature......Aim was to get shrimp in early jan, but i'm running a couple of weeks late due to christmas / new year. Tanks had been running for 7 weeks and were nicely mature. First shrimp went into one of the Neo tanks at the weekend. Following morning, 8 were dead and the others have been dropping steadily since. Pretty much lost all of my fires and simmoni from a decent colony of both in less than a week  

To be honest since December I've been experiencing small losses with most water changes. I've never done heavy water changes, instead prefering 10% weekly or in some cases twice weekly. I'd noticed a fair whiff of chlorine / chemical scent for the last couple of months whenever i run the taps in the house. I can't be 100% sure, but i suspect water authorities have been adding something different recently in South Cheshire area. I ran all of the water through HMA as usual and dosed with Seachem to remove any chlorine traces, but something seems to be killing off my shrimp at the moment. CRS are all ok, but breeding suddenly stopped about the same time as i noticed the tap water change......coincidence maybe.........?

All the other usual suspects are clear, no co2 injection, zero nitrate / nitrirte / ammonia. Ph balances, TDS perfect, temps same.........a real head scratcher. But until I've figured out whats happened to my tap water the other shrimp transfer to racks are firmly on hold. They can stay in the safe tanks for now and I'll maybe switch to mineral water top ups for a while.  

Out of interest I wonder if anyone else in cheshire area experiencing unexplained shrimp deaths after water changes?


----------



## basil

I'll get some pics of tanks up tomorrow. They look great...........shame about the water issue setback! Lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hey mate,
Thats not great at all, its odd how shrimp seem to be  fine one minute and bad the next.

I do use RO myself, as my water is too hard for CRS shrimp. Which Coincidentally aren't breeding either,  I cranked the heater up 1 degree to 22 and they seem to be a lot happier  . They were doing their mating swims round the tank, so fingers crossed 

This looks like when you'll get your issues sorted, that it will be a great setup. 

All the best mike,


----------



## nayr88

Looking forward to these pics


----------



## Westyggx

basil said:


> Hi Nathan - just been allowing the filters to mature......Aim was to get shrimp in early jan, but i'm running a couple of weeks late due to christmas / new year. Tanks had been running for 7 weeks and were nicely mature. First shrimp went into one of the Neo tanks at the weekend. Following morning, 8 were dead and the others have been dropping steadily since. Pretty much lost all of my fires and simmoni from a decent colony of both in less than a week
> 
> To be honest since December I've been experiencing small losses with most water changes. I've never done heavy water changes, instead prefering 10% weekly or in some cases twice weekly. I'd noticed a fair whiff of chlorine / chemical scent for the last couple of months whenever i run the taps in the house. I can't be 100% sure, but i suspect water authorities have been adding something different recently in South Cheshire area. I ran all of the water through HMA as usual and dosed with Seachem to remove any chlorine traces, but something seems to be killing off my shrimp at the moment. CRS are all ok, but breeding suddenly stopped about the same time as i noticed the tap water change......coincidence maybe.........?
> 
> All the other usual suspects are clear, no co2 injection, zero nitrate / nitrirte / ammonia. Ph balances, TDS perfect, temps same.........a real head scratcher. But until I've figured out whats happened to my tap water the other shrimp transfer to racks are firmly on hold. They can stay in the safe tanks for now and I'll maybe switch to mineral water top ups for a while.
> 
> Out of interest I wonder if anyone else in cheshire area experiencing unexplained shrimp deaths after water changes?



Not sure if manchester use the same supply but I lost all my crs recently after 6 months with no problems. But I put it down to a dead zebra snail rotting..


----------



## nduli

I had same issues this time last year in the north Manchester area. Lost 150 shrimp in a 3 month period. Never got to the bottom of it.... 

Sorry to hear of both your losses


----------



## basil

Sussed it!! Not great news, but it's the gravel used in the 3 neo tanks....DAH! Warning to you all, if buying black quartz gravel be very, very careful that you ain't buying dyed gravel. After a bit of research, it appears to contain copper and other nasties that should be avoided at all costs. If you can get pure, inert quartz and be 100% then you are ok. I've used it in the past without problem, but seems this last 25kg bag i has was not and the ebay seller i got it from had incorrectly sold as pure quartz.

Snails dying within a day, pelia becomes washed out mush within a couple of days and the shrimp that have gone into these tanks all died.

Oh, well it's all about learning and as long as can learn something, I'm happy. All of the 50 crystals that went into the tank using EBI Gold have survived, so pretty conclusive.

Stripping the 3 neo tanks out tonight, starting again.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

At least you found out mate. Gutting but dust yourself off and try again! 

Gonna be great this


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

At least you have solved the problem shame when the gravel you orderd was not as labeled hope your back on track as am enjoying reading this.Cheers Mark


----------



## mlgt

Sorry to hear about your loss and hope you bounce back!


----------



## Derek Tweedie

That's gutting. Have you though about this 
 UNIPAC BLACK GREY SILVER AQUARIUM FISH TANK SAND 25KG DECORATION TROPICAL GRAVEL | eBay


----------



## nayr88

That's a shame mate. Good attitude though mate, keep pushing on


----------



## tim

damn shame about the gravel mate, nothing runs smoothly in the shrimp side of the hobby


----------



## basil

Cheers guys - not the end of the world....well maybe it was for quite a few shrimp, but living and learning. I lost a colony of snowballs due to pesticides on plants many years ago, and i didnt get caught by that again either!

I would have been a bit more depressed if it was my CRS colonies though!!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Any update on this great setup!Cheers mark


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Very keen to see how this is going as well.


----------



## basil

Sorry for the lack of updates.........been mad busy at work and to be honest, I wanted to observe the tanks a bit longer before i stripped down the bad un's, just to be sure. I've droppped a few pond snails in the suspect tanks with similar results, dead within a few days. The crystals however are growing FAST, are really active and are showing great colour, so I'm now sure 'twas a bad gravel' thang for the neo tanks 

One thing that I didn't say previously [and I'm in no way linked to Ebi or the boys at Freshwatershrimp!!] is just how clear the water is when using Ebi substrate. I'm really very impressed, i didn't get the usual milky new tank syndrone water at any point. The tank remains bang crystal clear.........really nice! I've previously always used ADA, but I think I've just found a new favourite! No way to demonstrate this via pictures on forum, but it's good tackle!!

Just had a new toy, a Canon 550D so will take some snaps of the happy shrimp this weekend and post up.

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## basil

Derek Tweedie said:


> That's gutting. Have you though about this
> UNIPAC BLACK GREY SILVER AQUARIUM FISH TANK SAND 25KG DECORATION TROPICAL GRAVEL | eBay



Cheers Derek - I will take a look at that! 

Tbh, I've been so impressed with the Ebi soil that I'm going to use this for my neo tanks. I'll just use a stocking of coral chips and cuttle to raise ph and increase the gh level to their preferred range.

Cheers mike.


----------



## Ady34

basil said:


> Tbh, I've been so impressed with the Ebi soil that I'm going to use this for my neo tanks. I'll just use a stocking of coral chips and cuttle to raise ph and increase the gh level to their preferred range.
> 
> Cheers mike.


Hi Mike, 
with regards the coral chips and cuttle, have you used this method before? I'm sure you will have, and are most likely opting for them as a more cost effective solution to get the water conditions you need with multiple tanks. 
I only ask as I once used a product called Lithaqua (fossilised coral etc) to raise hardness, and i found it very diffucult to regulate the rises in hardness as such products tend to just dissolve until gone which continues to raise the perameters. I now much prefer to add a known quantity of GH boost such as the salty shrimp range (also from freshwatershrimp) to maintain a constant for the shrimp. 
Just a thought, but like I say, you've most likely used the coral and cuttle method before.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Updates! Updates! Updates!!


----------



## basil

Sorry Nath, I like to create suspense!!! Lol 

Well, actually that's just an excuse! Just been crazy busy at work with no time for proper update. 

Promise a full photo update etc this week


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:


> Sorry Nath, I like to create suspense!!! Lol
> 
> Well, actually that's just an excuse! Just been crazy busy at work with no time for proper update.
> 
> Promise a full photo update etc this week



Yay!


----------



## nduli

+1


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Me thinks someones shirking an update... MIKE!


----------



## basil

Sorry lads, work is mad, throw in a couple of kids for good measure, oh......and also been a tad little distracted with someone pursueding me with some KK's and Ruby's to go with my Taiwans. That's my problem, not finished one project before I'm investigating the next!!

Anyway's, not a great deal to report on the rack really sorry. I've moved about 80 odd Taiwans into the 'good' 60l tank on the rack from the original low tech planted moss / Rotala tank and I'm allowing the 3 restart tanks plenty of time to mature. Transfer shrimp are growing quickly and moulting regular, so at the moment they seem to be happt in their new home.

Having suffered shrimp kills in the past, I'm little ocd with shrimp and the latest loss from bad gravel is really not helping!! The 3 disaster tanks that had the dodgy gravel have now all been stripped back, totally drained, filter sponges ditched, glass cleaned, dried and cleaned again.Not taking any chances with copper traces. If it was in the bad tanks it's now in the bin! I've decided to replace the substrate in these 3 tanks with Ebi Gold, rather than inert gravel....will explain reasoning for this again. These 3 new restart tanks will run in for plenty, plenty of time to make sure all is mature and ready. As usual, I've not gone for the many hocus pocus powders, lotions, med's etc to seed the tanks. Just good old fashion time, backed up with a nice spread of mature leaf litter and moss. I'm hoping to introduce the next batch of shrimp mid April to these tanks. In the mean time, this is how they look:-

'Happy' Mixed Taiwan Shrimp Tank:-










New Tanks......getting ready for new shrimp:-


Bit of a handfull this shrimp keeping!! I should have kept to Tetra'a, Cory's and fly fishing!


----------



## tim

Can't see the pics mate, good to hear you still have one tank going well, hard work shrimp and I'm still only managing to keep neocardinia's


----------



## basil

Another quick update, I've gone completetly mad and bought the King Kongs. I just couldnt resist the offer that Lucas at Sharnbrook has at the moment - 20% discount for UKAPS members. Still not cheap shrimp, but £10 per shrimp off the usual price is a cracking deal!!









Plan is to try and cross my blue tinted golden and snows with the KK to see if i can get Blue Panda offspring.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Cool mate, how many you KK did you get? I was considering the Extreme variety.


----------



## basil

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Cool mate, how many you KK did you get? I was considering the Extreme variety.


 
Well, I started out wanting 4........almost ordered 10 last night after a few beers, but managed to resist and settled on ordering 4 today. If they survive ok, then I'll be back for more. Possibly upgrading to some of the C-Sky variants if all is well after a few weeks.

The C Sky KK extreme and Blue Bolts are stunning! Undoubtably an exciting time for us shrimpers with so many new variants coming through.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:


> Well, I started out wanting 4........almost ordered 10 last night after a few beers, but managed to resist and settled on ordering 4 today. If they survive ok, then I'll be back for more. Possibly upgrading to some of the C-Sky variants if all is well after a few weeks.
> 
> The C Sky KK extreme and Blue Bolts are stunning! Undoubtably an exciting time for us shrimpers with so many new variants coming through.



Indeed mate, they are amazing!
The things you do witha few beers in you!

 Imagine seeing your card statement :Sharnbrook shrimp - £349.90


----------



## Matt Warner

Even worse, imagine seeing your statement after ordering 10 Taiwan bee shrimp at £299 each!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Matty1983 said:


> Even worse, imagine seeing your statement after ordering 10 Taiwan bee shrimp at £299 each!



Haha


----------



## Matt Warner

I'd love to have some more exotic shrimp but don't think I could cope if they all died after spending so much money!


----------



## basil

Aye, beer goggles are a dangerous thing indeed!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:


> Aye, beer goggles are a dangerous thing indeed!!



Aye, I've got a few regrets


----------



## basil

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Aye, I've got a few regrets



Cool, don't be shy get some pictures up Nath!! You hiding away some 'undateables'??


----------



## basil

King Kongs are now in and seem to be settled. Seen a few full moults in the tank, so fingers crossed! 














The other tanks coming along nicely too. Had a random death last week of a sub adult hybrid......not really sure why though:-









The tank with the King Kongs in needs poplating a little more, so will be buying some Blue Bolts and other taiwans as soon as my bank balance can handle it!!

I was quite nervous about the King Kongs as they went into one of the tanks that had the dodgy gravel in and wiped out the other shrimp.


----------



## Sentral

Looking good! Those KK's are stunning... I'd love to move on to TB's but I'm still at the RCS/CRS stage! I wouldn't trust myself at the moment...

Any chance of posting pics of the racks and tanks again? 

Ta


----------



## basil

Sentral said:


> Looking good! Those KK's are stunning... I'd love to move on to TB's but I'm still at the RCS/CRS stage! I wouldn't trust myself at the moment...
> 
> Any chance of posting pics of the racks and tanks again?
> 
> Ta


 
Sorry, I've not been that active on the forum recently and only just picked up on this. I'll get the images attached again, seems they were removed after I cleared up my photobucket library. Got some new shrimp in the rack to, so I'll get these added as well.


----------



## andyh

would love to see pics of shrimp rack and setup get them working again


----------



## basil

Old images now added back in. Sorry about that, I must have cleared out photobucket and not realised. 

Some new livestock in to play with. Some new King Kongs and a very special Green Hulk along with some very sweet PRL's. These were all from a UK breeder and have settled very well.









Tanks all full and I'm now planning rack no 2 for the autumn. I'm going to have to give up fly fishing at this rate.......spend all my time maintaining tanks, looking at my tanks, or reading about shrimps! Great stuff though.


----------



## Lindy

Hi there, is that the mineral rock i see for sale on ebay?


----------



## basil

Hi Lindy - yes, it's likely the same rock. There are a couple of brands available, but it's essentially the same Montmorillonite base mineral rock. Not to be confused with food / calcium blocks.

How are your offspring coming along?


----------



## Lindy

Hi Mike, I have an awful lot of babies! Some of the lower grades have just gone to a local ukaps member. My husband has just agreed to a 30cm cube optiwhite so I'm trying to decide whether to take the shrimp out of the planted tank with the co2 and put them in the cube with just moss and ferns. It would mean I could leave them alone more. That or the puffers get a new tank...
I think I might get some of that rock.

Cheers, Lindy


----------



## basil

A few shots of the shrimp stocked into the new rack. Planning rack 2 for the Autumn.......

PRL









King Kong / Panda













Blue Bolts









Some berried shrimp too, so looking forward to seeing how the young get on in the new tanks.

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Looking great Mike. I'd love a similar setup.
Might be looking to purchase some of the more exotic breeds of bee shrimp soon Too.

I see the last post was a while back so an update would be nice to see if possible  

All the best,
N


----------



## basil

Hi Nath - sorry not been on for a while. That's the downside to having a multiple tank set up.......maintenance!

I'll get some updates posted at the weekend......lots of babies knocking around just now


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:


> Hi Nath - sorry not been on for a while. That's the downside to having a multiple tank set up.......maintenance!
> 
> I'll get some updates posted at the weekend......lots of babies knocking around just now



Nice one mike! Not looking to move any on?


----------



## basil

Yeah, probably! I have far too many PRL / kk hybrids right now.....probably in the region of 100 which is a few more than I need for my little breeding experiments right now


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:


> Yeah, probably! I have far too many PRL / kk hybrids right now.....probably in the region of 100 which is a few more than I need for my little breeding experiments right now


 
Send me some pics and prices if you can 

<3


----------



## basil

No problem Nath - I'll put some pics up tomorrow [nipping out for a shandy just now!]






The hybrids look just like little crs / cbs. I made sure they came from good parents though so they are really nicely marked, and they are F1 generation so should get good percentage of shadows from any offspring they have. The shadow mum they came from is a blue panda, dad was a lovely hino PRL.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:


> No problem Nath - I'll put some pics up tomorrow [nipping out for a shandy just now!]
> 
> The hybrids look just like little crs / cbs. I made sure they came from good parents though so they are really nicely marked, and they are F1 generation so should get good percentage of shadows from any offspring they have. The shadow mum they came from is a blue panda, dad was a lovely hino PRL.



That's be great mate! Awaiting the snaps 

Have a good night pal


----------



## basil

Some PRL babies from the shrimp introduced earlier in the year. They are breeding quite well, and the tank is now full of juv and also baby shrimp.  









Very pleased with the results from these so far. Shadow update to follow on seperate post..........


----------



## Lindy

OOOooh I'd be interested in a few prls, depending on whether or not I can afford them!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:


> Some PRL babies from the shrimp introduced earlier in the year. They are breeding quite well, and the tank is now full of juv and also baby shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pleased with the results from these so far. Shadow update to follow on seperate post..........


 

Looking unreal Mike, Any Ideas where to source good PRL's like these?


----------



## basil

Well, I got mine from Dane @ Hobbyshrimp. I know he's a fanantical hobbiest, that's a bit OCD on quality so it was an easy choice for me! This is my favourite PRL male at the moment:-





Ed from FWS also has some great PRL too


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:


> Well, I got mine from Dane @ Hobbyshrimp. I know he's a fanantical hobbiest, that's a bit OCD on quality so it was an easy choice for me! This is my favourite PRL male at the moment:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed from FWS also has some great PRL too



WOW!

That's amazing. I never see him around anymore? How much are we talking for a male like that?  Have the prices changed From a few years ago? As PRL have become a little more common.

Cheers 
N


----------



## basil

A slightly better angle of the same shrimp:-


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Mind blowing


----------



## aliclarke86

What a beauty 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## basil

Dane is very much still around, probably just mad busy shipping out shrimp! Drop him an email I'm sure he'd be happy to give some advice on which PRL to try. Some lines are famous for their intense white, others for their bright red bands. Then you move into leg colour, clean breaks between red and white etc, etc. Some great shrimp out there at the moment.......go get em!!


----------



## basil

A couple of shadow panda offspring, growing up nicely now and hopefully they will make it to adulthood:-





Also had some lovely hino marked shadow babies, but they won't pose for the camera!


----------



## basil

Grubs up!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Beauties!


----------



## Lindy

Do you get any pandas when you cross a prl with a panda? Why don't you breed panda to panda, do they have a lower survival rate? Do babies from 2 hybrids have a higher survival rate than panda x prl? Enquiring minds want to know....

Sorry for so many questions Mike!


----------



## basil

Hi Lindy - PRL x panda = F1 hybrid but no panda in the first batch. However they do carry the panda gene. When those f1 breed you will get some panda in the offspring.

I crossed PRL x panda as I wanted to try and carry over some of the PRL markings into my
Shadow (Taiwan bees). Rather than just a random lottery of shadow marking. Seems to have worked too  

Shadow x shadow (or Taiwan bee) = 100% shadow in my experience. Shadow do seem to have slightly higher needs in terms of O2 and filtration and I've certainly seen some improvement since adding an external canister to my shadow tank.

Shrimp in the image are PRL though


----------



## aliclarke86

I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## basil

Still 5 of these f1 PRL / shadow hybrids for sale btw - see for sale / swap section if interested


----------



## Lindy

Thanks Mike, I didn't think there would be any shadows in the prl x shadow offspring but just thought I'd check. Been a long time since I've looked at genetics. Those hino pandas are worth alot!


----------



## basil

That's right, in the first f1 offspring from a shadow x PRL you get 100% hybrid and no shadow. They look just like cbs / crs. It's only when you breed these F1 hybrids that the shadow babies appear


----------



## Lindy

I wish I could take them all


----------



## Lindy

Ah that was meant to be on the for sale bit.


----------



## aliclarke86

Ha me 2 but 5 will have too do! BTW lindy thanks for getting me hooked on shrimp  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

aliclarke86 said:


> Ha me 2 but 5 will have too do! BTW lindy thanks for getting me hooked on shrimp
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk




Well at least it wasn't Crack!


----------



## aliclarke86

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Well at least it wasn't Crack!


Crack comes second now. That's only needed when its clean out day!! Well I'm down to 4 tanks now so not so bad any more but if I keep buying shrimp it will soon go up again!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy

aliclarke86 said:


> BTW lindy thanks for getting me hooked on shrimp


 
Sorry  Could be worse, I've just put myself down for another 5 so 10 altogether. EEEK!. Will take my name off georges list for his PRL.



Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Well at least it wasn't Crack!


Yeah, lets get together and smoke some shrimp


----------



## aliclarke86

ldcgroomer said:


> Sorry  Could be worse, I've just put myself down for another 5 so 10 altogether. EEEK!. Will take my name off georges list for his PRL.
> 
> 
> Yeah, lets get together and smoke some shrimp


Ah you took them. I was so close to pushing the boat out!! Haha. Are you going to be adding them to your main tank or starting another???

Sorry to go off topic basil 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy

Main tank. Will put the best of my stuff in the cube and sell the rest.


----------



## basil

Just over a month old this little-un, but I'm hopeful it's going to grow up just like dad on the other image


----------



## basil

A few young shadows coming along nicely. These are approx 8 weeks old now.


----------



## Lindy

Very nice!


----------



## Graham01

You have some stunning shrimp


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Any update on how it's going?Cheers Mark


----------



## LukeDaly

These shrimp are beautiful man! Love the shadows!


----------



## basil

Not been on here for a while sorry, but I'll drop some update shots on later


----------



## Greenfinger2

Looking forwards to seeing more stunning shrimp photos


----------



## aliclarke86

Mr Lightfoot.... We are waiting patiently 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

basil said:


> Not been on here for a while sorry, but I'll drop some update shots on later



Yeah, are we going to be alive for this 'later'..?


----------

